
Reviving the Nixies - dimasua
Hej, I&#x27;m one from around 16 people in the world creating nixie clocks out of soviet era old nixie tibes. So far I have built clocks with IN-14 and IN-12 tubes. What differs my nixie clocks from others good clocks is five transition effects, three flooring light effects, automatic tubes brightness control, easy replaceable tubes (I do not solder them and use special small PCBs for the tubes), IR remote control, I offer custom casings, premium package (really premium) However there is always a room for improvement and I would be glad to hear what you&#x27;d consider what also worth to add to the clocks.
======
gus_massa
They look nice, but I guess a post with more technical details would get more
traction here. Something like the post in your blog, but more technical. (In
the main page of the blog it is not clear if the image is above or below the
title of the post.)

> _What differs my nixie clocks from others good clocks is five transition
> effects, three flooring light effects, automatic tubes brightness control,_
> [...]

Do you have a video?

~~~
dimasua
Thank you for your suggestions. Regarding the video, not yet, I'm planning to
make a video within a couple weeks showing all the features.

------
dimasua
Forgot to put the link: [https://nixiedream.com/](https://nixiedream.com/)

